
737-MAX8 ET302 crash report, the first analysis - chupa-chups
@gus_massa: Thanks, i deleted the original post due to a typo and can&#x27;t add it anymore, so here is the link to the story:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;leehamnews.com&#x2F;2019&#x2F;04&#x2F;05&#x2F;bjorns-corner-et302-crash-report-the-first-analysis&#x2F;
======
cmurf
Elsewhere, it's reported American Airlines has cancelled MAX flights through
mid-August (or perhaps more correctly has adjusted their schedule to account
for this model missing in the fleet); other airlines are making similar
adjustments. I suspect this is based on getting final reports for the two
crashes, and something from the NTSB. At this point no matter what Boeing and
the FAA say about the new software, I think it'd be a questionable business
decision for airlines to put these airplanes back into service without final
reports on the crashes.

------
chupa-chups
[https://leehamnews.com/2019/04/05/bjorns-corner-
et302-crash-...](https://leehamnews.com/2019/04/05/bjorns-corner-et302-crash-
report-the-first-analysis/)

------
gus_massa
You forgot the URL. Try submitting again.

